# Can anyone help me find this Nike hoodie?



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey so ihave seen a few videos of Halldor and some other riders wearing and I am interested in something like that for those warm days but i cant seem to find this one anywhere. It is black and in bige white lettters it says nike and right under has a small nike swoosh. I like it cause it looks to have a bit of a baggier and a longer fit than most hoodies and i want something to be long enough to go past my butt.

you can see halldor wearing it here at 1:14.
Keystone the Movie. With Halldor, Ethan & Friends - YouTube 

hes another of halldor wearing it
Halldor & Ethan Mega Bangers at Keystone - YouTube

and hears one with Sage Kotsenburg at :12 and throughout most of the video.
NeffLand 2013 Episode1 - TransWorld SNOWboarding - YouTube 

if anyone knows which model this is or where to get it, that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you have to have that one?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I've looked everywhere and I can't find it so I think it might be exclusive to the team or something.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

EatMyTracers said:


> Do you have to have that one?


not exactly, i just really like the simple looks of it and want a pull over and something longer than normal as i am a taller guy


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

OG Logo Pullover Black - Saga Online Store


----------

